# You know you want to



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a rather low speaking tone so let me know if I need to re-do it, also spread your tongue wings on whether aspects you can pick up.

That as _*a whole*_ obsession though. In this video my English is terrible as I was not focusing that well, it is not as bad usually. Also, I meant interacting with the world more in terms of ideas than physical, I get stimulated easily, physical connection to the world tends to drain me.


----------



## Ik3 (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't type others, but I want to say that I admire your courage and honesty in making this video, and sharing it with us. Thanks


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Awh, it's evident you have a beautiful heart.


I got the impression of strong Fi, but that's just me.

I could see INFP or ISFP, but I see you have yourself as an ENFP in your profile - and obviously *you *are the expert on *you*.

We're just consultants on your journey of self-discovery


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Fern said:


> Awh, it's evident you have a beautiful heart.
> 
> 
> I got the impression of strong Fi, but that's just me.
> ...


I do not cope so well with Se, experiencing the world as it is honestly bores me, I need to brood about it, or at least get some kind of insight/idea. I honestly need to have a new idea deriving from the outside rather than engaging into it as it is. But thank you for your opinion.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

NobleRaven said:


> I do not cope so well with Se, experiencing the world as it is honestly bores me, I need to brood about it, or at least get some kind of insight/idea. I honestly need to have a new idea deriving from the outside rather than engaging into it as it is. But thank you for your opinion.


Video's not working for me ):

Do you think the physical world is superficial? Is society blind to the other side of the physical world; the aspects we dismiss?


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

I actually am very entitled to believe the physical world is superficial, instead of widening minds and changing perspectives, if engaged into a faulty spawn. Brb, exam undergoing. Accidentally pressed reply. I will change once I am out.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

NobleRaven said:


> I actually am very entitled to believe the physical world is superficial, instead of widening minds and changing perspectives, if engaged into a faulty spawn. Brb, exam undergoing. Accidentally pressed reply. I will change once I am out.


How does one widen minds and change perspectives?

In what ways are people narrowly closed?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm still getting my hand on video typing but I see FP 4 sure. Ne>Se also.

You are so coherent in comparison to me.











hoopla said:


> Video's not working for me ):


But whyyyyy? What does it say? What does it do?


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

hoopla said:


> How does one widen minds and change perspectives?
> 
> In what ways are people narrowly closed?


Back.


Time to start writing. 
I think physicality as _it is_ inspires a row of minds focused only on its appearance instead of connecting it to a larger pattern. Minds connect ideas differently, a mind is a waste of an inner tone which vibrates to the true feeling of the world, therefore all the roots around ideas widen. As long as concepts have the potential of changing the world to an ideal state to the point of dispersing it into endless choices, a mind unexplored is true waste of potential. Physical is a detail, I am unaware of how the exterior affects me in my physical responses, I would even say my inner sensorial links may be ruined over.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

You have streaks of blue in your hair? roud:

I'm currently listening!


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> You have streaks of blue in your hair? roud:
> 
> I'm currently listening!


Yes I do, blue is an important colour to me. So might as well spread it to the sun.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm listening to the last few minutes of the video. So far, I get a sense of:

- Strong Fi, transcending, purity
- Abstract views of the world, intuition > sensing
- Patterns and connections (people, world, books, themes) Ne
- Inspired by outside world, don't like staying in
- "Expensive by nature" 

I can see the argument for dominant Ne because of your strong emphasis on finding patterns and connecting things that people wouldn't normally connect (let me know if I misunderstood your video) but I also get a very strong sense of Fi. I also think you're more inward than outward even though you prefer to go out into the world than stay inside where you get no inspiration. I'll say INFP for now. I'll watch the video again later today so I can finalize my impressions 

(Edit)

I forgot! I also see the argument for ENFP because of the impression I had of inferior Si (not knowing your limits/barriers) and being afraid or unaware of your internal states.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I'm listening to the last few minutes of the video. So far, I get a sense of:
> 
> - Strong Fi, transcending, purity
> - Abstract views of the world, intuition > sensing
> ...


My spelling is the best when under pressure. Let me know if you see anything else differently.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

NobleRaven said:


> *My spelling is the best when under pressure.* Let me know if you see anything else differently.


O_O

On a side note I've had ENFP friend back in school but it was so long ago I can't compare. You have a strong resemblance to my INFP bff, yes. But I suspect I resemble INTPs like Jeff Goldblum (I don't believe he is E) too.

For example ENFP whom I originally typed as INFP since I seem to expect my level of Ne-Fe out of ENPs >_>''''


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> O_O
> 
> On a side note I've had ENFP friend back in school but it was so long ago I can't compare. You have a strong resemblance to my INFP bff, yes. But I suspect I resemble INTPs like Jeff Goldblum (I don't believe he is E) too.
> 
> For example ENFP whom I originally typed as INFP since I seem to expect my level of Ne-Fe out of ENPs >_>''''


I love Regina Spektor so much, she actually brings along such amazing subjects in her music. I might be an INFP, not denying it, however I would like to finally be able to pin it down a little, or it could go on for an eternity and beyond, I would not mind, yet I feel a bit too exposed.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

NobleRaven said:


> I love Regina Spektor so much, she actually brings along such amazing subjects in her music. I might be an INFP, not denying it, however I would like to finally be able to pin it down a little, or it could go on for an eternity and beyond, I would not mind, yet I feel a bit too exposed.


This is where I think Ni.

New concepts are regarded with caution, as scrutiny is prioritized in order to grasp the genuine essence of your innovative intuitive ideals.

Ne is more... open. You're more conceptually detailed and fixated. Things thrown around all at once put you off track. You must be centered to your mission, as any other possibilities will distract you from the outcome or realization.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

hoopla said:


> This is where I think Ni.
> 
> New concepts are regarded with caution, as scrutiny is prioritized in order to grasp the genuine essence of your innovative intuitive ideals.
> 
> Ne is more... open. You're more conceptually detailed and fixated. Things thrown around all at once put you off track. You must be centered to your mission, as any other possibilities will distract you from the outcome or realization.


Aw, I find it a pity you are not able to see my video. Maybe it would have given you a better grasp. I just feel I am not as focused as an Ni user but in my video I do specify that my ideas are not as raw as Ne 's ideas tend to shout out to the outside. However Ni comes around the core with Se and my will for power and physical sensations do not occupy a spot in my mind.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

NobleRaven said:


> *Aw, I find it a pity you are not able to see my video.* Maybe it would have given you a better grasp. I just feel I am not as focused as an Ni user but in my video I do specify that my ideas are not as raw as Ne 's ideas tend to shout out to the outside. However Ni comes around the core with Se and my will for power and physical sensations do not occupy a spot in my mind.


But why can't she Dx Maybe upload to youtube? And make it unlisted so it'll only be accessible via direct link. I want to fix this so bad, ugh.

P.S. Goose just went through ENFP-to-INFP too http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/557290-here-me-out-i-may-infp.html


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> But why can't she Dx Maybe upload to youtube? And make it unlisted so it'll only be accessible via direct link.


But ... youtube hates my video and claims it is too large for it to handle. The struggle of my video being accepted by youtube. WHY YOUTUBE, WHY?

Teach me, master, how do I do that? (the unlisting thing)


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

NobleRaven said:


> But ... youtube hates my video and claims it is too large for it to handle. The struggle of my video being accepted by youtube. WHY YOUTUBE, WHY?
> 
> Teach me, master, how do I do that? (the unlisting thing)


holy crap just how large your file is? As for ulisted








I can DL your video and reupload it to my account? I can delete the moment you ask too.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> holy crap just how large your file is? As for ulisted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


512 MB... I don't even know how that happened... 

Sure, please do, youtube loves you more than it loves me.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

P.S. Now that hoopla said it your intuitive insights actually seem like Ni. :| Either way I don't think you are Ne _dominant_. FP for sure, still.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

NobleRaven said:


> *512 MB*... I don't even know how that happened....


That's not much actually. Youtube takes over 20gb. Have you tried again?


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> P.S. Now that hoopla said it your intuitive insights actually seem like Ni. :| Either way I don't think you are Ne _dominant_. FP for sure, still.


However maybe my moral convictions are due to Ni ... I am not sure either, I do not tend to be straightforward when I do not agree with an issue, I tend to brood on it and see their point of view too, even on the forum, many times I have sacrificed my own opinions just due to the fact that I saw their issue abroad on the stigma of thought, however I am not as aggressive as Fe dominants then, I love seeing people happy however a genuine happiness, a happiness that comes from the core of their soul. But the fact that you guys gave me an existential issue in the other thread might dismiss my Fi.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> That's not much actually. Youtube takes over 20gb. Have you tried again?


Over 20 times...


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

NobleRaven said:


> Over 20 times...


Woooah. OK, I'm uploading now. The moment you need to me to delete it or anything just say it.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

@hoopla


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Woooah. OK, I'm uploading now. The moment you need to me to delete it or anything just say it.


Go ahead. I will let you know anyway, thank you though, youtube has a passion for you, we might claim.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

@hoopla There will be many "as a whole"s, bear with me, I am not in my best state of mind when I am being recorded, it adds the "known" factor to it so the way I shift around is due to my anxiety.


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

hoopla said:


> This is where I think Ni.
> 
> New concepts are regarded with caution, as scrutiny is prioritized in order to grasp the genuine essence of your innovative intuitive ideals.
> 
> Ne is more... open. You're more conceptually detailed and fixated. Things thrown around all at once put you off track. You must be centered to your mission, as any other possibilities will distract you from the outcome or realization.



Could it be her possible Te that makes her centered around her mission?
That was a point of confusion for me


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

@Greyhart thank you for defeating the defiance of my computer to obey to the original video's commands.
@NobleRaven- ISFP or IxNJ, though I lean towards the latter, as you come across as removed or befuddled by the sensory, but there's something of an irony in that you need external sensory stimulation and engagement in order to gain inspiration. This strikes me as inferior, as you don't always know how to grasp what has been displayed without breaking down the very patterns of what surrounds you; I believe the abstract serves first and objectivity is merely a vehicle used to expand upon the abstract. 

I believe INFJ is still a possibility. You strike me as the type to gain logical information from within, to make your own personal sense and conclusions of the information you're provided... an independent, abstract thinker. Trying to put yourself in the shoes of Frida Kahlo could be Fe, maybe, depending on the motivation behind stepping yourself into someone else's shoes (this was not made clear). Maybe INTJ, but I see you as a Feeler. Maybe a Jungian Ni-Fi with undifferentiated Te would work if you believe Fi is the overall answer. I personally believe much of what you think is Fi is actually Ni like you said (and possibly Ti?), but this is up to you to decide. You do remind me of this INFJ though:


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

hoopla said:


> @Greyhart thank you for defeating the defiance of my computer to obey to the original video's commands.
> 
> @NobleRaven- ISFP or IxNJ, though I lean towards the latter, as you come across as removed or befuddled by the sensory, but there's something of an irony in that you need external sensory stimulation and engagement in order to gain inspiration. This strikes me as inferior, as you don't always know how to grasp what has been displayed without breaking down the very patterns of what surrounds you; I believe the abstract serves first and objectivity is merely a vehicle used to expand upon the abstract.
> 
> I believe INFJ is still a possibility. You strike me as the type to gain logical information from within, to make your own personal sense and conclusions of the information you're provided... an independent, abstract thinker. Trying to put yourself in the shoes of Frida Kahlo could be Fe, maybe, depending on the motivation behind stepping yourself into someone else's shoes (this was not made clear). Maybe INTJ, but I see you as a Feeler. Maybe a Jungian Ni-Fi with undifferentiated Te would work if you believe Fi is the overall answer. I personally believe much of what you think is Fi is actually Ni like you said (and possibly Ti?), but this is up to you to decide. You do remind me of this INFJ though:



Thank you, @hoopla .

My issue is that _I wish I had _my sensing function well developed because it would help me achieve more, be more careful about my surroundings, I am surely in a bad spot in terms of stumbling, hitting myself on things, my relationship with everything surrounding me is unknown and yet known on some degrees. And unlike types that are sensing dominant who enjoy activities that either stimulate their intuition or their inferior judging function, I like activities that integrate my senses so I learn how to deal with them, I love colourful and bright sceneries and interpreting them or physical stimulation but it drains me so deeply. And the irony is indeed that the outside needs me and I need the outside in order to complete a set of thoughts or idea, art or even a mere appreciation. Thank you, again, I will keep stumbling around however I do see your point very well entitled.

EDIT: I also have her issue, I need to recite the poetry I am reading in order to see it truly and indisputably pure, to understand it to its core. Also, when angry I have the worst relationship with my actual surroundings, I start unloading a mystical amount of frustration on the object in my nearest approach, seeing the world as against me, the miserable reality, the pain in it, it is how it unveils, I want to live in the present so I do not see my future crumbling.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Fascinating. The fact that you felt that inferior Si fit you could point towards S inferior so INFJ? I did get FP impression but so far I've seen a very few people who I'd think were INFJs - not enough impressions to compare to. Ni explains why reading you is like "Where is she getting all of this from?" :tongue:


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Fascinating. The fact that you felt that inferior Si fit you could point towards S inferior so INFJ? I did get FP impression but so far I've seen a very few people who I'd think were INFJs - not enough impressions to compare to. Ni explains why reading you is like "Where is she getting all of this from?" :tongue:


I just knew it was a sensing function that put rocks inbetween my lungs, I am terrified of strong stimuli but I crave them when I am stressed not because they provoke a calming sensation but because I simply want to escape my mind, it becomes overwhelming. I am generally speaking terrible with details but during stressful times I lash out with details, I am in need to break something, ruin the world, I feel the lack of focus in the outside world and it ruins me. Generally speaking I am always focused on the future but a sensing function brings me down to reality. The first issue I saw with Ne was the fact that I am not focused on fantasy but rather on a deeper scale and fascination with the world, Ne is objective and dreamy, Ni is dreamy too but it is focused on a side of the world that is actually achievable based on well stored archetypes. I also feel, know that the travel of the human spirit is eternal, Ne would feel suffocated by only the soul hypothesis. And about the values part, I like having my own values but when talking to someone I do not feel like imposing or feeling like I have to identify with them in order to feel their sadness... I will feel their sadness or smile nonetheless, a momentary sparkle, maybe it will give them hope.

I would rather think their answer through than be judgemental on themselves, it contradicts my ideal and would make me seem hypocritical. Also, I clean around only because it puts myself in a dreadful light in the eyes of others when in all honesty, dirt does not bother me especially, I apologize _a lot_ in real life, especially due to physical issues (accidentally pushing someone, falling over someone) .

Another thing I have noticed, when asked about an issue, I'd rather them define what they want me to discuss about rather than directly use a generic understanding of the issue. (Ti vs Te maybe ?) I mean I understand Ti more than Te and maybe my "factual" convictions are actually Ni which I do not feel like breaking down in front of others?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

That was almost painfully Ni.  The way you describe sensing reminds me of how I'd describe my Si in relation to physical sensations. I wouldn't describe Ne to be focused on a fantasy... Self-sustaining chemical system 💕 - Ni vs Ne Maybe this would help? At any rate, just this last post you wrote swarms with Ni. For your previous posts my perspective was influenced by your ENFP status, since I don't understand Fi deeply yet. I thought the reason why I can't catch onto the "tail" of your point of view was because of that.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> That was almost painfully Ni.  The way you describe sensing reminds me of how I'd describe my Si in relation to physical sensations. I wouldn't describe Ne to be focused on a fantasy... Self-sustaining chemical system ðŸ’• - Ni vs Ne Maybe this would help? At any rate, just this last post you wrote swarms with Ni. For your previous posts my perspective was influenced by your ENFP status, since I don't understand Fi deeply yet. I thought the reason why I can't catch onto the "tail" of your point of view was because of that.



The Ni part sounds exactly like how I centralize ideas, now I understand why I was not the best at brainstorming or moment thinking. Everytime I tried dispersing ideas, they still came to a common core, a core of perfection, an ideal. That is why Ne and Ni tend to clash, Ni sees the human soul as being the same core with the universe and Ne sees humans as independent parts of the universe which will later disperse into a billion other possibilities.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Hah, when I first joined I typed as INTJ. You as ENFP. In a way it's understandable since Nx-Jx-Jx-Sx order is similar just with different alignments.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Briefly skimmed through the posts:



I don't see INTJ anywhere.
Why would Ne have a problem with the concept of a soul? Are you referring to something specific here?


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Briefly skimmed through the posts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Briefly: The issue is Ne wants to expand and I want to clarify this internal model, every idea I have is well thought of, integrated, changed, nothing in my head is random, I do not want to share my ideas and _everything_ is symbolized. I feel as if what Ne does is faster and does not personify everything to the core of the human. Ne sees things a bit objectively, I have everything to the finest detail brought around: example: every person is sought upon his essence, every touch, the way the air bends around his centre, the way his eyes lay upon the world, the way his body is composed is supposed to compose an ideal, a wish, a greater soul. Everything converges to a point of absolution, people are integrated through their flair, destiny and hope and I think this is why I slightly want people to be unique but I am not sure whether it is values or actual preserving their original, core-like individuality, untainted by physical life, so that every ideal is meant to be as purified as possible to the point of recreating of greater images through the universe. I am not sure whether that is Ni or Ne to be honest.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

@NobleRaven I think what's interesting is that irrational perception is overall disconnected with reality and completely removed from it. I also bump into things, am relatively clumsy (I'd say this is just poor coordination in general), feel lost and thought or disconnected from reality, because I am. I live in my own reality built on past archetypes, the physical details that provide personal relevance. These personal details never change internally, but physical reality is fluid and constantly moving. I cannot keep up. It actually distresses me, so I stay oblivious to what lies beneath my feet and create my own world that is completely infinite and endless. I'm like Alice in Wonderland.

Ni is aware that reality is fluid, but needs to remove the stimulus in order to understand what is being operated. I'd imagine that too much at once is overwhelming in the sense that Ni needs to detect the patterns underneath, in order to understand, and then once the physical properties are unlocked and the depth is embraced, peace lies within.Your relationship to the sensory in general is what I associate with inferior Se. Ni types are very worldly, and need external stimulation in order to gain insight and intuitive truth. I imagine that Ni views reality in a very heightened sense, which is where it's draining. You see the car and then everything behind the car that represents a greater purpose.... it's like everything is 3 dimensional. That's how I view Ni, but this is through my own vernacular, so I've no clue if it's accurate. But from the only person I've ever known whom I considered an Ni dom, this was how she described the world. The sensory gave her the insights she craved, and once she understood the inner core behind the objective sensory, she could make peace with it.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

hoopla said:


> @NobleRaven I think what's interesting is that irrational perception is overall disconnected with reality and completely removed from it. I also bump into things, am relatively clumsy (I'd say this is just poor coordination in general), feel lost and thought or disconnected from reality, because I am. I live in my own reality built on past archetypes, the physical details that provide personal relevance. These personal details never change internally, but physical reality is fluid and constantly moving. I cannot keep up. It actually distresses me, so I stay oblivious to what lies beneath my feet and create my own world that is completely infinite and endless. I'm like Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> Ni is aware that reality is fluid, but needs to remove the stimulus in order to understand what is being operated. I'd imagine that too much at once is overwhelming in the sense that Ni needs to detect the patterns underneath, in order to understand, and then once the physical properties are unlocked and the depth is embraced, peace lies within.Your relationship to the sensory in general is what I associate with inferior Se. Ni types are very worldly, and need external stimulation in order to gain insight and intuitive truth. I imagine that Ni views reality in a very heightened sense, which is where it's draining. You see the car and then everything behind the car that represents a greater purpose.... it's like everything is 3 dimensional. That's how I view Ni, but this is through my own vernacular, so I've no clue if it's accurate. But from the only person I've ever known whom I considered an Ni dom, this was how she described the world. The sensory gave her the insights she craved, and once she understood the inner core behind the objective sensory, she could make peace with it.


Both Si and Ni have issues with the concrete reality, one lacks Se and the other one has issues with dealing with Se. To me the world, every moment, every blink of an eye, every spectrum is related to its cause, it influences this whole system to the point where every component has its own consciousness, that is why I do not believe in static objects but in objects composed surely and indisputably through soul and core, even when I bump into something, I imagine our essences briefly met in a second they were not meant to met in, so the encounter got punished. It is an idealized state of mind where the origin and flow of the world seeks home into your soul and flies into the future, even when walking on the street I have this feeling of being in an opera similar to a movie, where I am meant to act an change the future but I am so confused about action and not reaction that I do not accomplish anything. I see the car and the owner in it, I see the air and the speed conducted through movement and I think that is a symbol for hope and destiny, I also think my idealization tends to keep me blind of what other options could be but ... it is harder to explain, this whole world (universe, earth, physics, everything) is driven through hope, through different forces which were not meant to be. That is how my mind works apparently.

It does not really sound like Ne but it works every day, also I _lack but lack_ deeply strategical movement, I know where I should be but my road there is unknown so I am waiting for opportunities which I am afraid of missing. I do not have ideas on the spot but once I am left to think I create the most obscure and dark art, projects reflecting life and all motives the human is seeking and I do not change my initial vision ... and I want people to love them so it inspires them so it changes something in them.

EDIT: Also, I am afraid of INTJ's for a reason... they are so intense. It is as if I always have to explain myself around them and I do not know how.


----------

